# Surface scum / bio film



## andusbeckus (2 Apr 2017)

I'm having trouble with surface scum lately and even surface agitation doesn't get rid of it unless it's like rapids! 

I want to get to the root of the cause rather than just treat the syptoms if anyone has any advice on how to go about it. 

I have a heavily planted 60cm tank with injected co2 (dropchecker lime green/yellow) and a glass  spraybar with good flow. I dose Neutro T daily and all plants look lush and green. I feed only a few times a week and have only had this problem lately so a bit puzzled as to why I'm getting it.


----------



## Tim Harrison (2 Apr 2017)

I have a theory that it's caused by a build up of organics or maybe even aerosols. That said it often comes and goes for no apparent reason.
Unless someone comes up with a definitive answer all you can do is treat the symptoms I'm afraid.
You could try a surface skimmer intake...


----------



## andusbeckus (2 Apr 2017)

Tim Harrison said:


> I have a theory that it's caused by a build up of organics or maybe even aerosols. That said it often comes and goes for no apparent reason.
> Unless someone comes up with a definitive answer all you can do is treat the symptoms I'm afraid.
> You could try a surface skimmer intake...


I did have one of those but didn't like how bulky it was and the scum was gathering in the top meaning I had to clean it every other day.

It's funny people say in threads you need to sort the cause out rather than treat it but nobody seems to know the cause


----------



## GHNelson (2 Apr 2017)

Hi
Nice fast healthy plant growth will produce scum....tends to be more prevalent when Ph is lowered by Co2 infusion!
You could try reducing your lighting period and also reduce your Co2 and fertilizer regime!
Go for a green coloured drop checker for a couple of weeks...to observe any improvement!
Clean your filter also!
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## andusbeckus (2 Apr 2017)

hogan53 said:


> Hi
> Nice fast healthy plant growth will produce scum....tends to be more prevalent when Ph is lowered by Co2 infusion!
> You could try reducing your lighting period and also reduce your Co2 and fertilizer regime!
> Go for a green coloured drop checker for a couple of weeks...to observe any improvement!
> ...



Lights on for 6hours but can turn intensity down and try that so fingers crossed it improves.


----------



## xim (2 Apr 2017)

andusbeckus said:


> I did have one of those but didn't like how bulky it was and the scum was gathering in the top meaning I had to clean it every other day.



Bulky yes, but you probably don't have to clean it every other day because when the scum is inside, the strong ripple there will disturb it continuously, break it down into the filter. I just clean mine once a week when doing water change.



andusbeckus said:


> It's funny people say in threads you need to sort the cause out rather than treat it but nobody seems to know the cause



Agree.


----------



## HiNtZ (6 Apr 2017)

You don't vape do you? I noticed films on my tanks when I started.... and on my windows. I'm sure not, but worth mentioning with the popularity of it these days.

I always had the understanding that bio-film was when the plants were struggling/stalling, but your tank looks absolutely mint. 

Anyway, there are standalone skimmers available on the market - this might do better with not having to clean constantly as they adjust for water level differently to the one pictured.


----------



## dan4x4 (6 Apr 2017)

What I know..

1. increased flow / surface agitation
2. I can confirm that any sprays with fragrances in the room could make the biofilm worse. Not sure why. Maybe someone on here will be able to explain.
3. Snails will eat it but not enough to control it in my experience.
4. Over dosing Gluteraldehyde will be ineffective

Biofilms are colonies of algae, mould etc, that make a slime (biofilm) to live in.

Temp fix is to run a net through it'll then go like slime in the water but next day it'll return. I guess its bad as it will stop gas exchange but I don't know that for sure. 

You can get this slime build in tap heads, shower heads washing machines. The advice from water supplier would be as follows.
1. Increase draft in room affected to aid drying
2. Clean with neat chlorine based solution (non fragranced)
3. Don't use aerosols

You could try this possibly?


----------



## kadoxu (6 Apr 2017)

In my experience, an air pump does wonders... probably due to the increased water movement.


----------



## Soilwork (6 Apr 2017)

I'm with the build up of organics.  My concerns would be with gas exchange and possible lack of when the biofilm gets to thick.  I've had it where if I touch it the co2 fizzes out like freshly poured Coca Cola.  Makes the same noise too.  I bought a surface skimmer which works wonders.  I often wonder if unhealthy plant mass contributes, say plants are growing ok but not fantastic.


----------



## rebel (6 Apr 2017)

Increase water changes. I agree with the idea that the cause of these are unknown for each tank. One can generalize etc but that's not useful for you. 

The vape anecdote is interesting. How about smokers?


----------



## dan4x4 (7 Apr 2017)

I have this film at the moment.

I don't smoke. 

But I recently set up a dirt tank and i'm currently witnessing a few plants melting.

I have floating plants in which don't seem to be making a difference.

Water change helps but it takes no time to come back.


----------



## Daveslaney (10 Apr 2017)

I think along the same lines, It is caused by dissolved organics\proteins\DOCs in the water coloum made by plants critters.bacterial activity in the tank.
I dont think high co2 levels are the direct cause,However i think the bubbles caused by increased co2 rates increased  plant pearling, incresed growth rate=increased plant waste,The DOCs will stick to the outsides of bubbles this will bring them to the tank surface.
All the above methods will help clear it by mixing it back into the water,But i think the only way to get it out is with water chages.


----------



## Aristotelis (26 Jun 2017)

Hello, I think I have an interesting observation about surface film. 
I don't believe to have found a solution or a definite cause, but I have made this observation.
I live in an area where we have pretty important PM2.5 and PM10 levels that are fluctuating a lot. 
PM means Particulate Matter and the number express the actual particle dimension. 
PM2.5 is 2.5micron and lower and it is usually combustion particles, organic compounds etc. 
PM10 is 10micron or a bit lower and it is usually dust, pollen, mold etc. 

So what happens in my house, with 2 aquariums, is that when our PM2.5 and PM10 are raising, I get more surface film. When it rains (and PM2.5 and PM10 are lower) the surface film decreases too. 
If I cover the aquarium and add a little bit of surface agitation, the film disappears. 
If I uncover the aquarium and keep the surface agitation, the film returns (when the PMs are high). 
Obviously, if I use a surface skimmer on an open aquarium then I have the most success in eliminating the surface film. 

So could it be that what the surface film is some plant metabolism that concentrates because of the air particular matter presence that fall in the water surface?


----------



## roadmaster (26 Jun 2017)

Floating anacharis,water sprite,duckweed, seems to work for me.
Agree with the dissolved organic's, and possible protein's that plant's might respire,dirty filter media.


----------



## Soilwork (26 Jun 2017)

Would those dissolved organics/proteins etc not stick to the co2 bubbles and be carried to the surface much in the way of a protein skimmer except without the skimming?


----------



## Daveslaney (26 Jun 2017)

Soilwork said:


> Would those dissolved organics/proteins etc not stick to the co2 bubbles and be carried to the surface much in the way of a protein skimmer except without the skimming?


Yes that would be my thoughts too.


----------



## HiNtZ (27 Jun 2017)

rebel said:


> The vape anecdote is interesting. How about smokers?



I read an article somewhere about fish getting nicotine poisoning in heavy smoker households. Can't think for the life of me where but it certainly is possible. I mean, an air pump pumps the smoke laden air into the water directly.... then you've got the natural transfer of gasses through the surface.


----------



## kadoxu (28 Jun 2017)

HiNtZ said:


> I read an article somewhere about fish getting nicotine poisoning in heavy smoker households. Can't think for the life of me where but it certainly is possible. I mean, an air pump pumps the smoke laden air into the water directly.... then you've got the natural transfer of gasses through the surface.


You don't need a pump for the water to absorb it... if everything inside a smoker's house becomes a bit yellowish (from the smoke & nicotine) after a while, I imagine it doesn't take long for the water to absorb some as well.


----------

